# Lions



## CaptDeno (Jun 12, 2007)

First pic is of the Lion 2 with him sitting, I need 4, about 4 inches tall.
The second pic is Lion8 and he is standing on all fours. I need one about 5-6 inches long.
Hope this works for everyone.
Thanks again for all your help and explanations.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Are there supposed to be photos?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Where am I supposed to be looking?


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

I really have to get my eyes checked again.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ah the joys of figuring out how to embed photos 
took me long enough…


----------

